# MSten Question



## weezy1974 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey Fellas, I'm set to run Msten for a 30 day cycle.  I've run Hdrol, Epi, and Epi/Tren cycles before as well as multiple Mk-2866 cycles.  I'm pretty stoked about running this cycle.  I have a question with regards to stims.  I have diagnosed narcolepsy and take 10mg of adderall once a day. A pretty low dose but with pre w/o does the trick for the whole day.  Sometimes I'll have a redbull free too, 12oz.  I ran into immediate trouble on the Epi/Tren cycle with HBP sides.  Probably a bit of a pussy with them but didn't want to test my luck so I discontinued my adderall for the cycle.  It was pretty rough. I'm not a coffee drinker simply for the fact I don't like it i.e. taste.  If I discontinue my adderall for the Msten cycle will I be ok to have a cup or two of coffee ED? Or a redbull?  Maybe a silly question but I know someone here can point me in the right direction.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 29, 2014)

If your BP is that high, you should probably get it looked at before jumping on cycle.  Talk to your doctor about getting on some kind of BP medication.  Also, if you are on a doctor prescribed medication, I would NEVER discontinue it to run a cycle.  Exactly how high of a BP are we talking about?  Cause when I am on a cycle that includes methylated orals, it's common for my BP to be in the high 140's/low 90's.  

If you're just going to run a short 6 week cycle or so, I'd recommend supplementing hawthorn berry, celery seed extract, and CoQ10 along with the cycle.  That helps control BP.  Hell, get you some RC Viagra.  that helps keep BP in check very well and will having you walking around with a 24/7 boner that can cut diamonds at the same time.


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 29, 2014)

I cut all caffeine during oral cycles because of the hbp risk. Green Tea has minimal caffeine and should do you good til the cycle is complete.  For me, msten seemed fairly mild as far as sides. Still though, you want your bp in check before you start. Get some tadalafil and hawthorn berry and dose those for a couple of weeks before you start. If youre like me, most orals are tough on my bp so I tend to stay away.


----------



## weezy1974 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks brother.  It got into the mid 14Os.  I typically have very good BP.  It's never spiked like that but that's my first tren experience and I've that can happen to peeps. My first time. I am pre-loading Advanced Cycle Support.  Funny enough I have a pet rat and he loves the silednafil. That is awesome info.  I've read that and am happy to hear, double bonus.  Maybe I'll go down to 5mg on the addy.  Check for the first week on the BP.


----------



## mattsilf (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol yeah Tren will do that.  Good luck man


----------



## weezy1974 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks again!  Getting the sildenafil on board today and should be ready to roll. Really looking forward to the results!


----------



## R4J (Sep 1, 2014)

5-10mg Cialis will help with bp


----------



## Halfhuman (Sep 4, 2014)

R4J is right. Or cycle support


----------



## weezy1974 (Sep 14, 2014)

As a follow up. I'm starting week 3 and no BP sides to mention.  I'm only taking .5mg ED of adderall and 25mg ED of liquid Sildenafil. Loving this cycle of MSten. Terrific recomp so far!


----------



## Amozoc (Sep 14, 2014)

Same like you Bro i am now using Msten Rx 20 mg for 4 weeks and taking LIV52 DS  and 10 mg of Cialis everyday a lot of strength and vascularity  second time using msten   


Sent from my iPhone using VPN Shield


----------



## 1pump2pump (Nov 21, 2014)

, great stuff


----------

